# [SOLVED] Call of Duty World at War running slow



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,


I am having problems running COD5. Its running slow. Just started playing the 1st mission "Semper Fi".To be more precise, the audio seems to be running at normal pace but the video is lagging behind as it is slow.

Following are my computer specs:

OS:Windows XP SP3
RAM:1GB DDR2
mother board:Intel D945GTP
Processor:Intel P4 3.2GHz (Prescott)
Graphics:nVIDIA GeForce 9500GT 1GB DDR2 PCIe

P.S : I just finished playing COD4 without any problems.

Any help wud be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Hey aXeon :wave:!

Please download SIW from my signature and go to sensors and record your gaming temperatures while idle. Then When in game for around 10 minutes, minimize and check your temps and post them here. Try and lowering your in-game settings too.

Zealex.


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Temp. while idle










Temp. while 10 min into game.












Initial Graphics Settings in the game

Video Mode 1024x768
Screen Refresh rate 85Hz
Aspect ratio Auto
AA 4x
Sync every frame No
Dual video cards No
Shadows Yes
Specular map Yes
Ocean simulation Yes
Dynamic foliage Yes
Bullet impacts Yes
Number of Corpses small


After changes

Video Mode 1024x768
Screen Refresh rate 85Hz
Aspect ratio Auto
AA off
Sync every frame No
Dual video cards No
Shadows No
Specular map No
Ocean simulation No
Dynamic foliage No
Bullet impacts No
Number of Corpses tiny

ok the game seems to be a little fast after the changes, but not completely normal, yet I played a few minutes, reached the second checkpoint, then I was shot and killed, the game was supposed to start from the 2nd checkpoint but there was no video, the game did start from the 2nd checkpoint as I cud hear the audio but there was no video.


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Its been two months since I bought a new graphics card. the 1st game I played
was COD4. At 1st when I played it it was as slow as COD5 is now, so I tweaked a few graphics settings but it was of no use. Then I downloaded Gamebooster from IObit, using it I defraged the COD4 game files & shut down unnecessary apps & services. Then I disabled McAfee Antivirus and then when I played the game (with the default graphic settings) it worked perfectly. Ofcourse I hav tried doing this for COD5 but there is no difference.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Hi aXeon,

Diode 1 seems a very high temperature.
Could you download SpeedFan from my signature and record the temps using that.
Post them back here, Thanks.


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

My room temp is 23 deg. cel.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Damn your CPU is HOT, i remember when mine topped out at 61C, i worried. But your GPU is fine, it just seems your CPU is getting too hot. What is your current cooling set up?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Whens the last time you dusted your computer using a can of air? I would recommend buying a can of air from a local hardware store.


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

Ok so I opened my PC and removed the heatsink. It seems that the all the heatsink compound has evaporated, so I cleaned the base of the heatsink and the top of the processor chip and applied a new layer of heatsink compound. here are the new temp. ratings










Altough there has been a fall of almost 10 deg of CPU temp., we can still see the flame sign at the CPU, but I ran the game again, keeping my fingers crossed, the video just before the game showed glitches but the game's speed has normalized. So altough the CPU temp is still high I am not complaining as the game is runnig fine.

Thanks a lot for your guidence & help guys. God bless.ray:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty World at War running slow*

I'm glad you've sorted your problem, and 58 when in-game is fine for a CPU. 
I'll mark the thread as solved.


----------

